# Legacy



## Yob (7/5/14)

Not much by way of info here, managed to dig >THIS< up at Brew Dudes

and

>THIS< at HBT

and just as far as description goes

Clean grapefruit, floral, black currant notes and a spicy aroma.

hmmmm... sounds like the goods, cant seem to find many people bagging it.. Anyone here tried it?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/5/14)

Those sort of descriptors sound like a combination of Pacific Gem and a number of UK varieties (anything Goldings, Challenger, Brambling Cross).

Look good for an ESB or EPA.


----------

